
Ask HN: How can I convert a series of blog posts into an e-book? - tai_hn
I have some blog(not mine) that I want convert into e-books, but I could not find any tools for this. epub, mobi or pdf format would be great.
======
drtse4
Pandoc[1] is the tool you need. Extremely simple to use, even more if you
start with posts written in markdown, and you can generate any format known to
man.

[1] [https://pandoc.org/](https://pandoc.org/)

------
eg312
I had a similar problem and I built this [https://github.com/alexadam/save-as-
ebook](https://github.com/alexadam/save-as-ebook) You can add web pages as
chapters and it generates an .epub

------
unlikelymordant
I dont know how much of this you want to do yourself, but i would copy the
text into a docx file and convert that to mobi using e.g. calibre. Or are you
looking to automate it? I'd probably use a python library for making epubs in
that case.

------
hacalox
I'm about to deploy a new version of eink.news.

We create a new ebook every few hours or days depending on the blog cadency.

It does exactly what you want although we just support HN and IH(indiehackers)
for the moment.

You can contribute and create a new parser for the blogs you are interested
in. The parsing modules are open source :)

------
HHalvi
I remember someone launching pg2epub.com here on HN. Maybe reach out to the
guy who did it and see if he is willing to give out the code? I clip all of
the good articles to Evernote (via their web-clipper) maybe you can do the
same and then export it out to PDF. Hope this helps!

------
danhodgins
If you want any help with graphics or images for your ebooks my company,
Design Butler™ can help.

We offer Unlimited Graphic Design for a flat rate of $379 USD/mo.

Go here to see what types of design jobs we can handle for you:

[https://www.designbutler.co/faq.php](https://www.designbutler.co/faq.php)

Feel free to get in touch with me personally, would be glad to help!

Dan H. Founder, Design Butler™

